# Indy Subcontractors Needed



## 3CIndy (Aug 24, 2018)

We have 10 ½ acre sites in greater Indianapolis area that we need a few subcontractors for this season. Sites need plowing and salting including all sidewalks and doorways with a 6am deadline. This is a per push contract. Must be a reliable subcontractor with liability insurance and knowledge of plowing commercial sites.
Please PM me if you are interested.
Thank you,


----------

